# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Σύνδεση κάμερας ασφαλείας με pc

## paulk

Έχω μια αποθήκη και θέλω να βάλω μια κάμερα για να βλέπω τι γίνετε ...η αποθήκη απο το σπίτι μου είναι στα 30 μέτρα....
Θέλω να την συνδέσω με ένα παλιό pc και να καταγράφει στον δίσκο.
Καταγραφικό δεν θέλω να πάρω γιατί τα λεφτά είναι αρκετά για μια κάμερα μόνο.
τι χρειάζομαι να πάρω για να κάνω την σύνδεση;;
http://www.emimikos.gr/Omnitron/CTR-1024DV/

----------


## agis68

Θα χρειαστείς πέρα από το PC και τις καλωδιώσεις και έναν αισθητήριο  που θα διεγείρεται (με θερμοκρασία, ΙR, klp) και έτσι θα ξεκινάει να γράφει η κάμερα γιατί αν την έχεις όλη την ώρα να γράφεις θα χρειαστείς μεγάλο σκληρό δίσκο και πιθανότατα να τον κλάψεις μετα από λίγο καιρό. Καλώδια θα πάρεις για εικόνα και ήχο (ή μόνο εικόνας αν δεν θέλεις και ήχο) σαν αυτά http://www.emimikos.gr/CC-102/ και ανιχνευτές κίνησης...http://www.emimikos.gr/Anixneytes-Kinisis/

----------


## xlife

Και γιατί δεν παίρνεις ip camera να ξεμπλέξεις; ένα καλώδιο δικτύου και είσαι κομπλέ.οσο για το χώρο του δίσκου όλα τα προγράμματα πλέον υποστηρίζουν εγγραφη μόνο εφόσον υπάρχει κίνηση στην εικόνα. Το κόστος μιας ip camera ξεκινάει από 20 ευρώ .. Οι ρομποτικές (pan-tilt) από 50 και αν θες αδιάβροχη κάτι παραπάνω.. Οι zoom είναι λίγο τσιμπιμενες...

----------


## paulk

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες.....η ip κάμερα πως θα συνδεθεί ..στο pc τι χρειάζεται να κάνω για να καταγράφει...

----------


## xlife

Οι IP κάμερες συνδέονται η με καλώδιο δικτύου η ασύρματα wifi. Συνδέεις την κάμερα στην κάρτα δικτύου του PC. Πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις την κάρτα σου ανάλογα με την IP της κάμερας. Λογικά θα τα λέει στο manual αλλά αν τελικά επιλέξεις IP εδώ θα είμαστε.πολύ ποιο εύκολο είναι να τη συνδέσεις σε router. Προγράμματα υπάρχουν πολλά και λογικά θα έχει και η κάμερα δικό της. Αν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ θα μπορείς με τους κωδικούς σου να δεις από οπουδήποτε live εικόνα εκτός της καταγραφής που θα κάνει στο PC. Νομίζω πάντως ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση για 1-2 κάμερες. Μερικές δεν χρειάζονται ούτε υπολογιστή μιας και έχουν κάρτα sd και είναι εντελώς αυτόνομες. Αυτές απλά τις συνδέεις στο δίκτυο ώστε όταν θες να βλέπεις τις καταγραφές να μην βαζεις-βγάζεις συνέχεια τις κάρτες.

----------


## paulk

Καλημέρα....ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απαντησή σου...Ωραία οπότε παίρνω μια και την συνδέω στο ρούτερ ή παίρνω μια με κάρτα sd για πιο ευκολία..
Τι έχεις να μου προτείνεις?

----------


## xlife

http://www.public.gr/product/perifer...prod6920021pp/
Η πιο φθηνή με όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά (ir led , sd card , ethernet , wifi ) αλλά με χαμηλή ανάλυση 640 χ 480

http://www.novatron.gr/Bionics-RoboC...ip-camera.html
ρομποτική συν όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά αλλα 640 χ 480


http://www.alarmpro.gr/catalog/produ...ducts_id=13159
κάτι ποιο στιβαρό και επαγγελματικό (χωρίς wifi και sd αλλά υψηλής ανάλυσης και πολύ δυνατών ir led)


http://www.electrohoros.gr/%CF%80%CF...F%81%CE%B1-ip/


Υψηλής ανάλυσης ρομποτική
http://www.gadget-shop.gr/bionics-ro...tiki-ip-kamera

και γενικά υπάρχουν δεκάδες ανάλογα τι θες να κάνεις, αν δηλαδή δεν θες ir led ξεκινάνε απο 20-30 ευρώ μόνο wifi και αναλόγως πόσα διαθέτεις και τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις επιλέγεις την αντίστοιχη

----------


## paulk

Ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου...μάλλον την ρομποτική θα πάρω....αν βάλω μια κάρτα 64gb πόσες ώρες θα μπορεί να γράψει?
Ένα άλλο που έχω δει ..βάζουν μια καρτα (σαν την vga)στον υπολογιστή και εκεί συνδέουν τις κάμερες...υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει έτσι ?

----------


## xlife

Τα 64 GB με συμπίεση h264 λογικά θα γράφει πάνω από μήνα. Υπάρχουν h264 calculator που μπορείς να δείς πόσο περίπου θα γράφει. Αν ρυθμίσεις την εγγραφή με κίνηση και τα frame χαμηλά λογικά θα βγαίνει 6-10 GB το μήνα ή και λιγότερο. Η κάρτα που λες είναι για τις αναλογικές κάμερες και φυσικά είναι πολύ ακριβή λύση . Οι ip cameres δεν χρειάζονται κάτι εκτός από δίκτυο.( η πρώτη ρομποτική δεν παίρνει κάρτα SD.. η τουλάχιστον δεν το αναφέρει.. και η δεύτερη παίρνει μέχρι 32GB)

http://www.novatron.gr/Bionics-Robocam2plus-white.html
Η 2+ είναι ενδιάμεση λύση σε τιμή και έχει sd μέχρι 32 gb

----------


## stinger

γεια σας κι απο εμενα ...αν θελεις να γραψεις λεπτομερειες το βραδυ κι οχι θολες εικονες που δεν θα ξεχωριζεις τιποτα θα πας σε καμερες ip ubiquiti...ολες οι αλλες ειναι σαβουρα και τσαμπα λεφτα θα χαλασεις..ειναι λιγο πιο τσιμπιμενες σε τιμη αλλα οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις...
οσον αφορα την λυση του υπολογιστη για εγγραφη δεδομενων να την αποφυγεις σαν το διαολο το λιβανι..οι υπολογιστες δεν κανουν για συνεχη λειτουργια..το εχω κανει στο παρελθον με αρνητικα αποτελεσματα..καλυτερα να παρεις ενα mini nvr και να συνδεσεις ενα εξωτερικο σκληρο πανω του..

https://www.ubnt.com/unifi-video/uni...eo-camera-pro/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8CH-Super-MI...item2355abc58f

----------

